# would it be safe to pop 8 tylenol 3's



## BoB772420 (May 19, 2010)

ive popped 2 then another 6 2 hours later and i was fine so i was wondering if it would be safe to pop all 8 at once this time? im just trying to get a little codeine buzz tonight. if it wouldnt be safe then can someone please explain to me step by step how to do a CWE?


----------



## jahjah kush (May 19, 2010)

in a word: yes


----------



## BoB772420 (May 19, 2010)

also 1 more question. i heard that if you do some codeine then some more later you wont feel a difference because you have to do all of it at once. so will i feel more of a buzz since im doing all 8 at once instead of doin a couple then the rest a couple hours later?


----------



## Syke1 (May 19, 2010)

tylenol will fuck up your liver....with that said, ive eaten handfulls of tylenol Pm's to get to sleep and im alive, but who knows bout my liver


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 19, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> ive popped 2 then another 6 2 hours later and i was fine so i was wondering if it would be safe to pop all 8 at once this time? im just trying to get a little codeine buzz tonight. if it wouldnt be safe then can someone please explain to me step by step how to do a CWE?


Whats a cwe? excuse my ignorance. I have built up to like 6 at a time, after surgery but wooo you get high, itchy too. I would never ever pop 8 at a time dude. You will fuck your kidneys ( or I think your liver ) with that much. I had horrible pain in my side after taking lots of t3's consecutively for a few days, I wasn't drinking enough water. If you are just gonna go ahead and drop 8 drink at least 4 litres of water two times that day, or more, but I reccomend if you wanna get that high? try a different pill so you don't have to take so many. percoset does the trick, try 2 1/2 or 3, you will be FLYING man  okay, have fun ~ BCbuddy


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 19, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> also 1 more question. i heard that if you do some codeine then some more later you wont feel a difference because you have to do all of it at once. so will i feel more of a buzz since im doing all 8 at once instead of doin a couple then the rest a couple hours later?


one more thing.....keep a phone really close by dude


----------



## kalama (May 19, 2010)

CWE is Cold Water Extraction. It extracts the codeine from the tylenol, theres a tut someplace on here, just have to search. Popping 8 will mess with your liver/kidneys, but not what people think, its the constant everyday abuse of pill that really fucks them up. Either way just be carefull when taking that much, your body will produce a tolerance for it over time and you will find yourself increasing your dosages.


----------



## BoB772420 (May 20, 2010)

well i ended up popping 7 and i felt amazing lol hopefully my liver is ok


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 20, 2010)

BoB772420 said:


> ive popped 2 then another 6 2 hours later and i was fine so i was wondering if it would be safe to pop all 8 at once this time? im just trying to get a little codeine buzz tonight. if it wouldnt be safe then can someone please explain to me step by step how to do a CWE?


the reason why they put tylenol (paracetamol) in with codeine is that the side affects from abuse are so bad that you really dont want to do so. if you are unlucky enough to fuck your liver up you'l find you'l have a day or 2 being really sick then you'l get better for about a week untill you liver shuts down for good and you die an agonizing death. 
dont forget that pretty much all painkillers need to be metabolized by your liver first before they become active in your body so dead liver = no painkillers 

*always do a cold water extraction if your thinking about abusing co codamol *

cwe is pretty simple as it goes you dissolve tablets (no need to crush) in a small amount of luke warm water (you shouldnt need more than 100ml unless your extracting loads)
place the water into fridge/freezer untill its just above freezing (this causes the tylenol to precipitate out of mixture)
then you pour mixture thru a couple of coffee filters (the white fluffy marshmallow looking stuff in filter is the tylenol)
you should have a clear nasty tasting mixture left over thats what you drink and it shouldnt contain hardly any tylenol if you did it right

becareful of the codeine you dont want to take too much at once and *dont take it too often* as its not worth getting hooked on either


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 20, 2010)

thank for the CWE explanation and tips on how to. Not that I plan on making a bunch of codeine and getting ripped lol but good to know


----------

